# Need someone to biuld a German Railcar?



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey, I am looking for someone to build a German Railway Flatbed typ Ommr 2 axle. For a decent price. No paint--just put her together. I really need it for a Diorama I am working on but the small parts are getting harder and harder for me to work with. ANY help will be greatly appreciated. ...................Terry


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Which one Dragon or Trumpeter?


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Dragon, sorry, I should have said that.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Whitewarrior,
Email me at [email protected].


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Shouldn't be too tough to build!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Those build ok. They have a good many little parts for the suspension trucks and bumpers. But not a big deal.

FYI if you are planning on combining it with anything from Trumpeter, the spacing of the tracks and wheels is not the same.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Terry,
Please email me again. Lost yours. Got the kit.
Bruce


----------

